# Emergency kid just born -pictures



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

My doe who was due in two to three weeks (haha) had a doeling this morning. I found the baby with mama when I went out to milk, baby was damp and shivering so I brought her in the house, dipped her umbilical cord, dried her off and warmed her up so he wasn't shivering. She even got up and walked around, I took her back to the barn to mama and stayed with her for an hour, the baby would not get up to nurse and started shivering more and more, her mouth was very cold inside so I decided to bring her back into the house. I do not know if she nursed earlier, I am sitting in front of a propane fireplace with a heat blanket wrapped around her and she's only shivering once in awhile now but she's not active.
Question: how should I continue with her?
Should I bring the mama inside the house to see if I can get her to nurse.
Help


----------



## K-Ro (Oct 14, 2007)

*Re: Emergency kid just born*

Have you been able to take her temp? Definitely need to get something into her once she is warm, might try letting mom nurse her again or milk her out a little and feed it to her. If she is still cold (inside of her mouth is cold) you can give her coffee/whiskey (or whatever you have on hand)/molasses. I use pancake syrup as that is what I usually have on hand, I mix about 2cc of each and then give the kid about 2 cc to start with and see if that warms them up and gives them energy.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Emergency kid just born*

yes take her temp

milk mom and get some colostrum. Syringe feed her the colostrum

or you can just do the coffee karo mixture mentioned. (you are basically just giving her a sugar boost).


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Emergency kid just born*

It is more important to give her the colostrum a.s.a.p. than to take her out to her mother. If I were you I would do as Stacey says and milk some colostrum from the mother and syringe feed it to the baby. The coffee/alcohol/sugar thing works well too.

If she gets TOO cold... a remedy I did with a lamb and it WORKED - was to fill a tub with really warm water and put the baby in it. I kept the baby in it with just the head above the surface until it started moving around and being warm again - you have to be careful then that the outside temperature is warm too, and that you dry the baby off quickly. It saved the life of one of my lambs that was so hypothermic that even his limbs were stiff.

LW


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Emergency kid just born*

I agree with stacey to.... :thumbup:


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: Emergency kid just born*

Ok, I just got back in and read your replies. Let me update you on what I did and you all can tell me how to proceed. I got her warmed up inside for about an hour. She was starting to bleat and wanted to move around so I let her down on the floor and she wobbled around. She kept trying to find something to nurse on, at that point the inside of her mouth was warm and she was warm (I didn't take her temp... duh). I decided to take her back to momma, I put a people kids sweatshirt on her to help her stay somewhat warmer. Her momma is very attentive to her, keeps licking her all over (making her wet again!). The doeling tried to nurse, she had everything right but just couldn't seem to get the teat into her mouth... it was like the teat was too big. She'd get it in sideways and kept trying (momma just stood there very patiently). I watched the entire time but can't say for absolute that she ever actually nursed. She finally wobbled away and climbed into the feeder that has hay in it (it's a plastic milk crate) and went to sleep.

Talk about pacing and being so unsure of what to do. I know that bringing her into the house and then taking back outside every little while isn't good for her as the temps outside are in the low 40's today. *But she has started to shiver again*. I left her to come in and type this.

I did check momma and she has colostrum readily available. I just don't know if the kid got any even after trying so hard.

What should I do at this point?


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Emergency kid just born*

Cinder, How isthe little one doing? Have you been able to get the baby warm. What we did when this happened to Vlaentine. Milk out mom a bit and get the baby warm. (Do not bfeed the baby any milk until it is warm), then we used a syringe to give the baby some Colostrum. The baby needs that as soon as it is warm. Once you do that and the baby has some food, it will help to keep the baby warm.

Were you able to do the sweatshirt thing we talked about? If I was home I would run you a heat lamp but I am at work today. Yesterday I left and went home so of cource she didn;t go then.

How big is the baby? Does it look to me a premee? Did you find out if you have a buck or a doe?

I guess you will not need my cmaera set up now after all will you? lol


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Emergency kid just born*

Cinder, Go out with that baby. Get down on your hands and knees and make sure that baby nurses. I even sometimes have to put the teat in the mouth for the baby. They will getthe hand of it in to time. yes they al lseem to put the teat in the side of their moth butthey will be fine. If you get the baby to tthe teat, ticketl the tail head of the baby (right were the hail is attached to the goats butt), if you tickel that are that is the sucking reflex. If you notice mom's will lick the baby there while it is nursing.
Do you have lots of straw fo rthe babye and mom to bed down in? That also keeps them warm.

I could tell you how to get to my house to get a heat lamop but i do believe it would be faster for you to go to Big R in Elizabeth.


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Emergency kid just born*

It may not be able to work out how to get the milk from the momma just now - some babies are stupider than others :wink:

If I were you I'd milk the mother out some and syringe feed it some colostrum. It NEEDS colostrum in the first 24 hours to survive - preferably in the first hour!

LW


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: Emergency kid just born*

Lori - I have a heat lamp - just not a safe way to attach it until tonight when my hubby gets home. Get this... he almost finished the kidding stall last night! His plan was to finish it tonight after work and tonight would have been her first night in it since she isn't due for 2 to 3 more weeks! Obviously someone failed to inform momma goat that she isn't due yet.  (Trying to keep a sense of humor here...)

I'm going to run out and if she's still shivering I'm going to bring her back into the house and then milk momma and syringe feed her.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Emergency kid just born*

Cinder, I am sorry but you crack me up. :ROFL: I think you are as excited as a new Grandmother.

Congratulations on the new baby by the way. I did not tell you that when you called.

I am sure mom and the baby will be fine. Remember I had babies born in 14 degree weather and they are all just fine.

Also sometimes it is better to go when you least expect it other wise you :hair: pull your hair out waiting. I have one that I new when she was bred and she was the only one I new for sure and she is driving me totally crazy. I was even sick yesterday worreid about her that i left work sick. Of course nothing happened but I am sure it wil ltoday beings I will nto be home until later.

Call me again if you need.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Emergency kid just born*

Cinder, how are you and the baby doing?


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: Emergency kid just born*

Lori - First, thank you, thank you for your calm, cool and collected voice on the other end of the phone this morning. I've been as tense as I've ever been in my life this morning. I'm feeling much better and calmer but I still realize that the next 48 hours are especially critical for her.

When I went out after my last post the baby had moved from the feeder to a patch of sunlight. She was still shivering a little. I milked mom (who most certainly wasn't happy about that - I had her on the milk stand last week for the first time... I thought I had another month to be teaching her about getting milk... silly me!) with the help of my daughter. I fed the baby just under 2 ccs. She actually fought me which I took to be a good sign. I covered her with a blanket (she still has the sweatshirt on) and came back in the house. About 20 minutes ago my daughter went out to check on her and she was NURSING!!! 

I am cautiously optimistic at this point, I know how quickly kids can go downhill. I can't wait for my DH to get home from work to finish the kidding stall (wouldn't want a doe to kid before that was done, ya know? :ROFL: ). I then can put up a heat lamp for tonight and they will have no drafts.

So, anyone wanna talk tonight at 1:00 a.m, 2:00 a.m., 3:00 a.m. - you get the point. How do you all sleep after a new baby?
:GAAH:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Emergency kid just born*

You are just so cute. :ROFL: You know she will be fine now. Once you got her dry and she nursed she will be fine. Just relax.

Just check on her tonight before you go to bed and then she will be therein the morning. Did you give her some Nutra Drench? I give it to all my babies when they are born. How about some molasses wate fo mom? Were you able to ge t more molasses before today?

Cinder, you have to be happy that you really had a wonderful suprise. Glad it all came out well.

OK now do you have a picture of this little baby? You knwo we all want to see it.


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: Emergency kid just born*

Deep breath out.... We are checking on her every half hour and are alternating the warm socks with rice in them (that Lori suggested to me on the phone this morning). I did give mom warm molasses water this morning, I got that molasses yesterday. On my checklist for today was to go into town - get fresh straw (I had a partial bale left) and nutri drench (I mean - I have 2 or 3 weeks before I need it right? :hair: ).

Here are some pictures:



















Momma licking her baby who she adores...









edited to take off duplicate picture


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Emergency kid just born*

Aww she is adorable.

However, 2cc is less than a teaspoon, Cinder - she has to eat a lot more than that before she can be said to have "fed"

LW


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: Emergency kid just born*



> However, 2cc is less than a teaspoon, Cinder - she has to eat a lot more than that before she can be said to have "fed"


Since she appears to be nursing at this point, should I give her more from the syringe or let her be?


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Emergency kid just born*

If she's nursing, she should be fine. When you go out to check her, put your finger in her mouth. If it's staying warm, she's fed and happy :greengrin:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Emergency kid just born*



Cinder said:


> > However, 2cc is less than a teaspoon, Cinder - she has to eat a lot more than that before she can be said to have "fed"
> 
> 
> Since she appears to be nursing at this point, should I give her more from the syringe or let her be?


 No if she is nursing she is fine. Leave her be. She is just adorable. Congratulations. She looks quite snug in her jammies. :clap: 
I would not take her inside and back out that much. That will cause her to be more chilled. Let her learn to maintain her own body temp.

Like I said in the othe rpost. I will call you when I am close r to home if you need anything. I will meet you with the Nutra Drench. Really I am sure she is fine now without it. But I will be happy to meet you somewhere. Also think of anything else you might need that I have.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Emergency kid just born*

Wow, Cinder she is a cutie, and I love those ears! Glad to see you had the awesome help in earlier posts and I hope she is doing better


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Emergency kid just born*

If you are worried about her getting enough to eat you can bump her little belly to make sure that it is full. When her stomach is full she'll feel pretty pudgy.

She's a cutie


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Emergency kid just born*

Oh she is darling!!! Congrats! It sounds like she's doing much better now. Just keep an eye on her and make sure she's staying warm and getting enough food.


----------



## tremayne (Feb 8, 2008)

Congrats on the new sweet baby. 

Love the frosty ears. 
Best of all good luck for a long and healthy life for her.

Anna


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

SO Cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

how precious...cute baby.


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

What a sweetheart she is!  Good luck with this baby... and just make sure she is getting enough milk either from mom or you. Sounds like you are doing good if she is still here. Keep up the good work. :thumbup:


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Cinder, mother and baby are very pretty! Congratulations!


----------



## Shelly (Oct 5, 2007)

What a cute baby and mommy. Hope everyone's doing great today. Shelly


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

I went out this morning early and the baby was dead. I probably won't be around for a while.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Oh gosh, I am so sorry for your loss. These things happen. You couldn't have known. Please don't blame yourself. :hug: :tear:


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

Oh, no! I'm so sorry for your loss! :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cinder...I am so sorry for your loss....  
Please don't blame yourself ......you did everything you could...... :hug: 
we have all been in your situation ,and always ask ourselves ..could I have done more?
The answer is "No"...we fight to keep a precious little one alive .....sometimes for as long as almost 2 weeks old ,we do everything in our power to help the kid...but ,we cannot see what is wrong inside....some have internal problems ...... ray: 
I know it isn't easy......and very heart breaking....  :hug:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Well I just talked to her and she is really upset. NOT with anyone here just for the fact she lost her first baby ever,

She came in from the barn last night at 10:00pm and she was fine. Last night the baby was fine and everything. She was worried about it beingt to cold but I live only about 15 miles from her and it was not that cold at all. I told her that the baby would be fine. Well now I feel like crap because she lost her, but I told her that as asall as she was and she really was not due for 2-3 weeks that I was suree she was just to young and premature. I also told her that if she had her in the house over night that did not assure that she would of lived through the night. Then she would of felt bad because she would of blamed herself for that.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

it is such a hard call when they are chilled like that. Cinder you did everything possible and I wouldnt have done a thing different. :hug: I feel terrible for you as I know the pain of loosing a kid - it never leaves you. :sigh:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Lori, can you tell her a story from me?

The first ever doe I had, and the first one I ever kidded, was an experienced 6 yr old crossbred meat type doe. She had always kidded with triplets every time, no problems, so she was a good beginners goat. 

Anyway I dont want to tell the whole story because its very long, but she kidded and the next day I ended up with the doe dead, plus the doe kid out of triplets dead and two poddy boys to look after. 

It really upset me and took me a long while to move on, but I did eventually. 

So I really do understand how she is feeling right now and want to give her :hug:


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi guys... you are all so sweet and encouraging. Your help yesterday was the best and I really appreciate all of you. I talked with Lori today (I so much appreciate your phone help both days Lori) and I didn't want anyone to feel at all that I wasn't on today because of people. That is totally not it.. just crying over a lost baby.

I can't believe how quickly I became soooo attached to that little girl. It was kinda funny, from the moment I got her momma a few months ago I have made it clear that any kids she had were going to be sold. I just got this momma for her milk, not for more goats. By yesterday afternoon I had pretty much decided that I HAD to keep that little doeling.  So, I supposed that made it even harder to lose her. And, this being my very first goat birth I wanted everything to go well.

I know you all understand how I felt today. I realize that losing a goat kid is not even in the realm of losing family or friends or having someone facing a serious illness/accident, being unemployed or homeless; but I really do love my animals... especially my goats, so it was hard.

Thanks again for just being you... all of you. :wave:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Cinder, I am so sorry for your loss, big hugs sent to help heal your heart :hug:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Cinder, I do believe we all know how you feel when you said you would not keep the baby, but I tell you when you see that baby for the first time it is like you just gave birth to it. You really do fall in love with it and it is hard.
I have to tell you when I lost my Liz I cried for a year. It was a year ago in August and I still tear up when I talk about her sometimes. I do love most my goats like family. I can not say I love them all that much because some just grab on those heart strings and do not let go. It is not that I do not care deeply for them all or i would get rid of them. I did have a few that I really did not like because their personality were just poopy, so they are sold.

Please Cinder call if I can do ANYTHING. Like I told you she was so small and I do believe she was a little premature. :hug: :hug:


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

I am so sorry Cinder, I know you did everything you could for her. ((hugs)) :hug:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear that. :hug: Sometimes those things just happen. You did all you could. :hug:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I'm so sorry you lost your baby.


----------



## Victoria (Dec 20, 2008)

Lori,
I didn't have time to read all your posts but I really want to tell you how sweet you are!You were so very kind and thoughtful to Cinder through her emotional time with this baby. There is nothing like not knowing what to do and not having a nice person to teach you. You are a blessing to the goat worls, and to Cinder as I am sure she has told you a zillion times over!! Thanks for being so sweet!!
Victoria


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Cinder, I am so sorry to hear that! 
Those things happen more than they should, Long story, like Keren's I guess, but on our second kidding ever, we lost our Nubian doe to pregnancy toxomia, we cut her open to see if we could save them but it was too late. She had trips, one girl, two boys. She is the second doe in my signature.

Still makes me sad.

:hug: 

How is the mom doe?


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Cinder, I am so sorry for your loss. I did not check this post last night, and thought all was going well. I was shocked this morning to see condolences from others.

Please remember the baby felt your love, care, and concern and that speaks volumes for your efforts. My thoughts and prayers are with you during this most difficult time. :hug:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm so sorry you lost her, you did everything you could for her :hug:


----------



## grandmajo (Oct 14, 2008)

Cinder, I'm so sorry for your loss! :hug:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Victoria said:


> Lori,
> I didn't have time to read all your posts but I really want to tell you how sweet you are!You were so very kind and thoughtful to Cinder through her emotional time with this baby. There is nothing like not knowing what to do and not having a nice person to teach you. You are a blessing to the goat worls, and to Cinder as I am sure she has told you a zillion times over!! Thanks for being so sweet!!
> Victoria


 Victoria, Thank you so much. Sometimes I feel I do not do enough here for anyone. That really does mean the world to me.

I know how hard it is when you are by yourself and you have no one to talk to. I have been there and I swore I would never leave anyone hanging if they need help. My first 4H leaders would not help at all because they didn't want you to beat their child in class. (OH brother). The health and well being of the goats is far more important then anything else.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Cinder I am so very sorry :hug: We are always here if you need someone to talk to! :grouphug:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh, poor baby...sorry for your loss Cinder...it's tough to loose them after you tried so hard to save them. :hug:


----------



## Victoria (Dec 20, 2008)

My heart goes out to you Cinder, I am so very sorry..


----------



## lorna (May 12, 2008)

i am a new goat "mom" and have wethers, but have gone through this with dogs. 
I am so sorry for your loss, and i understand the responsibility one feels when care-taking the lives of animals. It is our job to protect them. Knowledge and time will be you doctors. Sharing your experience will hopefully help others, you should find comfort in that.
Take care,
lorna leslie


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

Oh my goodness! Reading this and getting chills. I have my first babies due in two weeks. I'm a nervous expectant 'grandma'... I am SOOOOOOOOOOOOO sorry for your loss. HUGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGS...


----------

